# Levsin = Migraine !



## reets (Oct 15, 2007)

I took Levsin before bed for spasms and palps in my gut. I woke up in th AM with a migraine (zig-zag visual stuff). Anybody else have migraine issues from Levsin ?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi headache and blurred and/or twisted vision are listed side effects of Levsin. http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/hyoscy_ad.htmIf your headach is too out of proportion, you might want to call your dr just to be on the safe side.Cherrie


----------

